# New College Target/3D Archer. Looking for Coaching/Advice!



## mhursh8 (Jul 26, 2011)

My name is Mike and I'm a 19 yr old college student from up in Edmond, Oklahoma but am home in San Antonio, Texas during my summers & holidays. I've played soccer for 15 years and am athletically built, holding a draw weight of around 50-60 lb's. Wanting to seriously get into archery I recently went into my local Wildlife store & got to know the gents @ the pro shop. They were VERY kind and helpful introducing me into the real deal. Long story short I have purchased a gently used, blue/black Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus Cam & 1/2+. Besides the bow itself I have a Sure Loc Gibbs Archery Sight as well as a lil magnified scope. There is a "lizard prong" trophy taker arrow rest as well as some semi-worn out strings (or so it looks). I believe I have a B Stinger XL Premier stabilizer on there (not positive but that's what its a lookin like) that they chrome painted. XT2000 limbs & 4 old Easton arrows. Thing is, as of this moment I do not have any release. At the shop they let me shoot a trigger release, but as I will mainly be wanting to train for Target/3D Archery they suggested I look to purchasing a thumb release. I will be getting a case to carry the bow and an arm guard. My plan is to join an Archery club up in Oklahoma City or Edmond as that will be where I spend most of my time over the next 4 years.

Reasons for my post are:

1 Seeking a coach or mentor that would be able to help guide me into a possible professional career (or in the general direction of someone of that background). I completely realize it will be extremely demanding but I am very strong willed and learn VERY quickly.

2 What kind of thumb release can / should I get (price somewhere around $100-150) - also are there advantages to learning with the thumb press releases as opposed to the 'lever' like releases? I've heard it's ALL how it feels, but was wondering if anyone thinks otherwise?

3 Should I get any additional equipment for the bow, like new strings (for now? are they vital if the bow shoots pretty good at the moment? the 'peep' hole doesn't ever seem to be "see thru-able" after I draw back) or maybe a rear stabilizer (not sure if there is such a thing but noticed another screw-able hole on the inside of the bow facing me, opposite side from where I normally screw in the stinger stablilizer I've got onto the front)

4 If you know anything about it, how do big time sponsors (Hoyt, Martins, etc.) get a hold of you, like mainly through Archery club tournaments? or do I contact them?

Thanks/God Bless 
[email protected]


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mhursh8 said:


> Reasons for my post are:
> 
> 1 Seeking a coach or mentor that would be able to help guide me into a possible professional career (or in the general direction of someone of that background). I completely realize it will be extremely demanding but I am very strong willed and learn VERY quickly. For coaches in Oklahoma, pm AT member "Danial Boone". He is from that area and is quite knowledgable.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhursh8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks so much man, I'll definatly pm those guys and head to a dealer here in town to check the specifications. I think the place that sold it to me has it close to my body type but i'll double check. Also do u recommend a specific type of string for target archery or does it not really matter besides color? Theres a place near my house that makes custom strings and will set them & bow to fit me for a package deal of 105.00. Or whats the general price range I should shoot for to get the best quality for the money? Thx m8!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The most stable strings are made from BCY's 452X or Trophy Or Brownell's Astro Flight. 

$105 doesn't sound too bad if he does a good job of putting them on and getting the timing, ATA & brace height properly set. However, I build my own strings and don't really know the going rate for this.

Hopefully some of the others will be able to comment on this.

Allen


----------



## mhursh8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah i see, i'll do some more reading and look up some places close-by to see if they have those. I appreciate your help, it's exciting getting into all of this. As far as finger releases go, is there any particular brand I should scope out or is it whatever feels right? Reason I ask is dn't wana get a great release that feels good then hav it break or wear out quickly due to it's manufacturer. I've heard good things about "carters" or "just b cuz" 3 fingered releases?

Another question, about sights. I have a slightly magnified old sight that can be put on and taken off the bow. Is there an advantage to getting a 5 pin non magnified sight if i'm gna be shooting 3D or will I be good with what I have for right now?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Jerry Carter is a genius at designing new releases. He has a lineup with at least one model to fit everyone. Carter customer service has a good reputation too. However, there are good releases made by Zenith, Stan, Tru-Ball and others. I've shot Zenith hinge releases for many years, but haven't had a reason to test Joe's customer service. He has always been very responsive to any questions. He's an active poster here on AT also.

You probably can't try them all, but try as many as you can, pick one that feels good and stick with it. I like to have two identical releases. One of them is set a tiny bit slower than the other. It helps avoid anticipation.

The sight that you use depends on what class you want to shoot. Check the NFAA website for the various classes and the equipment allowed in each class.

Allen


----------



## mhursh8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright sweet deal, I'll start tryin to find some to test out over the next few days... what is "Joe's" username? And ok I'll look at the nfaa site tonight! As far as wanting to get shooting right away is there any guideline I should go by like getting the most expensive/best quality one I can to learn on? or should I just stick to learnin with one that simply feels good?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

zenarch

website - http://zenitharchery.com


----------



## mhursh8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thx! Will order one today or tomaro. Is there any benifit to having the x cell plus (with the thumb hinge) over the comfort 3?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't use the thumb peg, so I'm not the best person to ask about that.

I think it's to avoid punching yourself in the mouth during the draw It probably allows you to pull a little more draw weight too. 

If you slip during the draw, you will be amazed at how hard you can punch backhanded  . This is why it's best to learn to shoot a hinge release with a string bow. This is simply a loop of string that is adjusted to your draw length. Also, learn to draw to a point a couple of inches away from your face, then bring it in to your anchor. 

Drop Joe a pm. He is far more knowledgeable than I am. He even has a video on how to set up & use the release.

Allen


----------



## mhursh8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok awesome! I'm gna order one or two of those zenith releases later on today. I'll pm joe tho, thanks man! And I'll for sure keep that draw technique in mind as punchin myself is certainly not in my gamebook bahahaha X)


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you can rent a handfull of releases to try before you buy them, at keystone.....country store


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

mike 66 said:


> you can rent a handfull of releases to try before you buy them, at keystone.....country store


^^That's a good idea for someone who doesn't quite know what they're looking for.

If you decide to go with the Zenith, I would personally go with a 4 finger model...the comfort 3D+ extended is my favorite of the Zenith lineup. A 4 finger (for me at least) was the easiest to learn on as there seemed to be more room for my hand. I'd also strongly suggest that you use a thumb peg as it will be safer for a beginner who isn't yet accustomed to a hinge style release.

Good luck:wink:, sounds like you're off to a good start.


----------



## mhursh8 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks dude! I ordered the comfort three plus brass (has the hinge) along with the instructional cd, so hopefully it'll turn out well. Thanks for the info and I will keep ya posted on how things go learnin! :]


----------

